# Felder nicht anzeigen lassen! Wie geht das?



## rider (3. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine UPDATE - Seite erstellen. 
Ein Vorgang wurde vorher erstellt. 
Wenn zum Beispiel bei einem erstellten Vorgang "NEIN" angegeben wurde (Select Item JA/ NEIN) dann soll dies GAR NICHT auf der Webseite zum ändern angezeigt werden. 

Wie mache ich das? 
Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Befehl? 

Ich habe ja nur das hier: Änder ich es hier?

[XML]<hanelGrid id="ausgewaehlterForm"
			             columns="3"
			             rendered="#{not empty managedBean.Test}">    [/XML]


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

Das rendered Attribut ist richtig, aber managedBean.Test sieht falsch aus, kann gar nciht gehen, musst zu der Getter/Setter Spek. des JavaBeans Standards kompatibel sein.


----------



## rider (3. Sep 2009)

doch das stimmt, das geht auch bei allen anderen Seiten!
Das gibt mir eben eine ganze List des Objekt Test mit ALLEN Attributen aus!
Jedoch soll eben ein Attribut nicht angezeigt werden, wenn es beim Erstellen nicht ausgewählt wurde.


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2009)

Oops, mein Fehler.
Du wohl eine Methode getTest()...

War ist denn das konkrete Problem?
rendered steuert ob eine Konponente angezeigt wird.


----------



## rider (3. Sep 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass es mir so alle Attribute des Objekts anzeigt.
Jedoch soll ein Attribut nicht angezeigt werden, wenn es auch nicht gesetzt wurde (beim Erstellen wurde NEIN ausgewählt)!


----------

